# Soapmaking Classes to be held in Harrisburg, PA



## auntieemu (Jun 11, 2005)

for those that might be interested..........

Soapmaking Classes to be held in Harrisburg

(EMAILWIRE.COM, April 24, 2008 ) The Pennsylvania Emu Farmers Association (PEFA) recently announced that soapmaking will be added to the Accredited Emu Producer (AEP) classes at the American Emu Association Convention. PEFA is hosting the annual convention this year in Harrisburg, PA July 17-20th. Although AEP accreditation is available only to AEA members, you do not have to be a member or even an emu farmer to take the class. Area residents interested in soapmaking are invited to take the class, which will be held at the Holiday Inn Harrisburg East. 

Maryanne Schwartz and Tina Sams will be teaching the 90 minute class. Schwartz is the owner of Lancaster County Soapworks, Etc. (www.lancastersoaps.com), a wholesale business supplying soap to businesses around the country. Sams is founder, editor and publisher of The Essential Herbal (www.essentialherbal.com). The ladies have been making soap since the early â90âs and enjoy playing with new formulations and techniques using various fats and oils. They have recently begun distilling essential oils and hydrosols.

Pre-registration by June 1st is required for this class. The class is $30.00 per student. Contact Ann Scatena to confirm the class time. She can be emailed [email protected] or telephoned: 717-362-9415.


----------

